# Opinion of James Mitose



## Rick Wade (Mar 15, 2004)

What is the general feeling out there about James Mitsoe.  I am curious if you know any of his history or just what you have been told.  I don't care if it is good or bad I just want to Know what your feeling are.

Thanks

Rick

P.S.  Feel free to email me with your answer if you do not want it published.

Thanks


----------



## John Bishop (Mar 15, 2004)

Mitose the criminal:

Here's a brief summary of the story according to L.A.  Superior Court records:

Mitose moved to the mainland US around 1958. He took the self appointed title of the Rev. Dr. James Mitose.  He made money by selling herbal "cancer cures", and collecting donations for a "Japanese American Friendship" group (which never existed).  These solicitations were often times done thru threat of violence.  In the early 70s Mitose also met a young karateman, and former Marine at a karate tournament and took him as an assistant (well, he told the kid he was a disciple, but the kid ran errands for Mitose, drove him, and so on). 

By this time, Mitose was deep into accepting large sums of money from people for his various cures and promises.  One of the families was an elderly couple by the name of Namimatsu.  When the senior Namimatsu (Frank) mentioned to their daughter that $65,000.00 of their hard earned money had gone to Mitose, she made a appointment with the L.A. D.A to report the fraud.  The day before the Namimatsus were to speak to the D.A.,  Mitose ordered his impressionable "disciple", Terry Lee, to kill the Namimatsus. This was accomplished with a screwdriver and rope. 

The Frank Namimatsu was killed by strangulation, and his wife was stabbed and left for dead (she survived).  When the DA uncovered Mitose's pattern of intimidation and extortion (he had been using African American "assistants" to frighten English-as-a-Second Language Issei), Mitose became the prime suspect. To make a long story short, Mitose was given a life sentance for ordering his disciple to do the deed. The disciple, who had been an upstanding citizen before this, received a few years for his testimony against the "great grand master". 

Now the debate in Kenpo circles today is that the student, Terry Lee lied on the stand. But...there was enough evidence to show that the murders would not have happened had Mitose not been trying to cover up his other crimes (extortion, fraud), and had he not ordered his loyal student to act out in his honor. 
I have read the court transcripts, and have no doubt that Mitose was at the root of the Namimatsu murders.


----------



## Rick Wade (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks for the History lesson especially for the newbies to Kenpo.  I have read the transcripts.  I guess that I am after everyones opinion.  

Things like do you consider him part of your?

Do you think he was honorable?

I am just trying to get a general consensus of what modern Kenpo practitioners think.

Thanks


----------



## John Bishop (Mar 15, 2004)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> Do you think he was honorable?
> Thanks



After reading the transcripts, you have to ask?  How much farther then cheating and murdering elderly citizens does one have to go before they are no longer honorable?


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 15, 2004)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> Thanks for the History lesson especially for the newbies to Kenpo. I have read the transcripts. I guess that I am after everyones opinion.
> 
> Things like do you consider him part of your?
> 
> ...


He was seminal to our arts. Without Mitose, no Chow.  No Chow, no Emperado or Parker.  Yes, part of our lineage. Saint? There's a tendency to want to mystify or sanctify those who have passed, particularly if part of a legacy, and kenpo and it's cousin arts are a legacy. What has amazed me is the number of people insisting older is better, and seeking to re-establish links with Mitose-ha Kempo. None of his present successors (i.e., Juchnik, Mitose Jr., Namr Hassan) put in the better part of 2 decades with him, yet each is a Grand Master of some acu-version of Kosho-Ryu, Nidai or Sandai Soke or some such thing. Yet the system is supposed to be much richer in content than AK or cousins, with Chow and Parker both engaging in "paring away the unessentials" activities. How many years *should* it take to Grand-Master a purportedly very complex system, with an infinite (and growing) number of facets?

Never met the man; would have liked to so as to pick his brain on history, concept, technique, etc.  Biggest question I would ask...what did you teach from grade to grade, to whom for how long, and what's your estimation of their skill and understanding in contrast to what you were trying to accomplish?

If we had those answers, we might either really miss the influence of the man, or appreciate the decisions of his break-aways even more.  Just a thought.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 15, 2004)

John Bishop said:
			
		

> After reading the transcripts, you have to ask? How much farther then cheating and murdering elderly citizens does one have to go before they are no longer honorable?


Kenpo has been, and is still, full of people with criminal histories and intent.  Life is full of great people, and sick and twisted ones as well.  Find the best, forget the rest.  Pursue excellence in all you do, and be the difference that makes the difference. 

Kenpo, like a hammer or an axe, is a tool. It can be used to build, or harm. We each make our choices...hopefully, karma will be instant enough more often than not to bring the house down on the dishonorable.


----------



## John Bishop (Mar 16, 2004)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> He was seminal to our arts. Without Mitose, no Chow.  No Chow, no Emperado or Parker.  .



Not really.  Chow, Emperado, and Parker were men with a great love for the martial arts, and a even greater capacity for creativity and exploration.  No region in the world has a more abundant mix of martial arts opportunities then Hawaii.  Chinese, Japanese, Filipino, Polynesian, Korean, Okinawan, and western fighting arts all existed in Hawaii when Chow, Emperado, and Parker were young men.
Now that the true history of Mitose is finally starting to come out of the islands we find that his kenpo was nothing more than Okinawan kenpo, with no mysterious temple's in Japan, or long lineages of grandmasters.  Just Mitose training under a Okinawan instructor named Naburu Tamanaha in Hawaii.  He learned one Okinawan kata (Naihanchi) which in turn he taught to his students, before leaving for the greener pastures of mainland America.  
If he had not been Chow's, Emperado's, or Parker's teacher, they would have found another one to start them on their journey.  They became great martial artists, not because of Mitose, but in spite of Mitose.


----------



## azkenpo1 (Mar 16, 2004)

They became great martial artists, not because of Mitose, but in spite of Mitose.

Nice Post.....

Darin


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 16, 2004)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> He was seminal to our arts. Without Mitose, no Chow.  No Chow, no Emperado or Parker.



I have to cry BULL on this one. Mr. Parker was a trained boxer and a Judo man before ever meeting the Chows or Mitosi. Hawaii was a melting pot for many nationalities and martial arts. Mr. Parker would have easily investigated another art from at least a thousand other people. You could just as easily say that without meeting Mr. Chows brother, he would never have met Mr. Chow. It was a right time and a the right place thing. :asian: 
Sean


----------



## Jeff Boler (Mar 16, 2004)

I'm a former student of William Durbin, who claims to be one of countries, "Leading martial arts historians."  He's gone as far as seeking out Thomas Mitose, and Bruce Juchnik to recognize him as the Soke of his own style.  (WTF?)  He also brought and befriended Nimr Hassan aka Terry Lee.

Durbin has some rediculous theories as to what happened during the murder and trial that Mitose was apart of.  He even goes as far as blaming the Yakuza for setting Mitose up.  Durbin has a tendancy to believe what you tell him, if he sees personal benefit in it.  Well Durbin now holds 5th Dan's in both of the Hassan led arts, go figure.

Lee is a murderer, and Mitose is a conspirator.  That's a matter of legal record.  So my opinions about the both of them are pretty low.  I honestly doubt that anyone is teaching much of what Mitose was taught.  Juchnik only received "verbal" training from Mitose, Thomas Mitose was actually taught by Emperado (so?), and Lee....well who knows what he learned.  He was only a student (or hitman) for Mitose for a year so.  I think most of Mitose's knowledge died with him.


----------



## Karazenpo (Mar 16, 2004)

I just seperate Mitose the man from Mitose the martial artist. There is no doubt and I concur 100 per cent with Sigung Bishop that James Mitose, to paraphrase, was certainly no role model for anyone to follow and was of a criminal heart. How can anyone dispute that? I say this as a law enforcement officer of nearly three decades and with all due respect to his family and friends. It's public record. However, no matter how anyone cuts it, Mitose planted the seed that was nurtured and cultivated by others which grew into some of the most practical, functional self defense systems practiced today. If no Mitose, would some of the above mentioned have found training elsewhere? I would have to agree but we'll never know where that training would have led them. I don't think we would have what we've got today. Check out Mitose's book on the Tracy website. It was Mitose that mentions the four ways of fighting and this book was written in 1947. Look closely at some of the techniques and you will see some similiarities to what we practice today, direct similiarities of course much evolution has added polish, flow and multiple striking but the rudiments are there. There even in the Parker system although they do not include Mitose in their lineage. Coincidence of similarities, I think not. After all Mitose was Chow's only teacher. We now know that  his father teaching him kung fu was a myth. Do I see a similiarity to Okinawan karate, hell yeah, I've said that for years. Let's face it, Naihanchi is about as Okinawan as you can get. Just take a look at Robert Trias' book, 'The Hand is My Sword', look at every technique in the book closely and you'll see Mitose's kempo and what we practice today of the Hawaiian derived systems. However, I also see much Jui Jitsu in his techniques, much more than an Okinawan karate system would traditionally have at that time. So, I'm still holding out that he had some training in the Japanese arts, to what extent? I have no clue but he learned it somewhere from someone. I thought of the Okinawan grappling art of Torite but Mitose's jui jitsu just doesn't fit from what I've been told.


----------



## Karazenpo (Mar 16, 2004)

I wrote this to put up in my schools after doing much research on Mitose:


                 Great Grandmaster James Masayoshi Mitose

                     21st Descendant Kosho Ryu Kempo 

     As many of you know, I have been doing a pretty comprehensive background check on the history of James M. Mitose and his contributions to our Kempo/Kajukenbo systems. I have been trying to be totally objective and I was never, originally, a Mitose detractor. I became disenchanted with the Mitose history when it just wouldn't hold up to scutiny, not in the least bit. In my quest, I have found some answers. Nothing will ever be totally clear and objective when it comes to the history of any martial art but what I am looking for is some factual evidence, some circumstantial evidence, a little logic and a basic framework of the man's legacy that makes sense. I have had my ups and down on it and my investigation is still not complete but here is what I feel is reasonable so far:

Let's start with Jinshi Eison, fact or fiction? Well, yes and no. Don't get me wrong I have a definite answer on that but it has a little explaining. Jinshi Eison lived in just the right time period we are looking at, circa. 1200. He studied in China, his Buddhist name was Kosho Bosatsu. So, it looks legit, right? Wrong. The Kanji used for Kosho in this case did not mean 'old pine tree'. It's like the kanji used for kara in karate. It can mean China (Tang) or empty. Eison's life was extremely well documented and nothing lined up and matched.

However, according to Mitose, Kosho ryu is a sect of Zen Buddhism based on the Rinzai Zen which was introduced into Japan in 1191 by the priest Eisai. Mitose considered Eisai, and for that matter Rinzai (lin chi) and Daruma himself as being his ancestors. This is something he prided himself on. Jinshi Eisan was a misinterpretation of Mitose's words (his English was poor). 1191 was when the religious Rinzai sect (lin chi) Kosho Shorei Ryu was founded. The martial art, Kosho Ryu wasn't developed until about 350 years later, around 1560. The Tracy's begin their lineage (which I will get to shortly) at 1232 AD with Zenko Yoshida. Not only is that the wrong clan but you couldn't possibly have 21 descendants to Mitose in that time period.  Martial art ryus weren't developed that early on, those were the religious rinzai sects that started around circa.1200, the martial art came much later. They're about 350 years off!

The Yoshida lineage leads to dead ends and where did Kosho come from? Mitose had three grandfathers. Records provided to Shihan Michael Brown, the Sei Kosho Shorei Kai historian, shows three families from Japan. 1) the Mitose family (his father's side), 2) the Yoshida family (his mother's biological father), and the Kosho family (his mother's biological mother). Mitose's maternal grandparents were not married. His mother was raised by her biological father (Mr. Yoshida) until she was 17 years old, then she was adopted by her biological mother who had married into the Kosho family. Besides the obvious connection with the name Kosho, this was the only grandfather alive when Mitose arrived in Japan in October of 1920.

James Mitose's maternal grandparents were Yoshida Sakuhei (the father of Mitose Kyoka).
Kosho Toju (the mother of Mitose Kiyoka). Mitose's grandmother was not the wife of Mr. Yoshida. Kiyoka was the result of an affair. This is in the family record.

The Tracy Yoshida lineage to Kosho ryu has no merit. They do not go back to the family art of Kosho. Thje Kosho art goes back 21 generations. Mitose's grandfather that he learned the family art from was Kosho Kyohei. This is recorded in the family records although there is no written proof that he trained at the Shaka In Temple as of yet and may never be. There are records there mentioning the term Kosho ryu. A local historian, whom I do not have his name as of this posting, stated martial arts was being practiced there up until just before WW2. The Tracy's are barking up the wrong tree, lineage tree that is! They traced the wrong grandfather, Yoshida Sakuhei.  He wasn't even alive when Mitose was 4 years old.

Shaka In temple. Kosho monks and martial arts: truth or fiction?  Documents provided and further research to confirm this on the internet into historical records shows that in October of 1588 the warrior monks of Shaka In clashed with the forces of Konishi Yukinaga. The battlefield is perserved to this day.

Mitose is also believed to have trained in Okinawan Kenpo under Naburo Tanamaha believed to be of the Choki Motobu lineage. Richard Kim has insisted that Mitose had some lessons from Motobu also.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 16, 2004)

Touch'O'Death said:
			
		

> I have to cry BULL on this one. Mr. Parker was a trained boxer and a Judo man before ever meeting the Chows or Mitosi. Hawaii was a melting pot for many nationalities and martial arts. Mr. Parker would have easily investigated another art from at least a thousand other people. You could just as easily say that without meeting Mr. Chows brother, he would never have met Mr. Chow. It was a right time and a the right place thing. :asian:
> Sean


Having started Kempo in Hawaii, I know what an incredible martial arts melting pot it is. With all due respec to your right to call bull should you so see fit, the experiences we have in our upbringings are at least part of what shapes us...who we are, how we relate to the world, and the decisions we make. True, Parker was a martial arts fanatic prior to his experiences with Chow, and yes he would have trained elsewhere.  And his experiences would most likely have shaped different decisions, and different destinies.  Specifically, would he have opened a Kenpo school in Pasadena, California?  Met the people he met and trained there?  Been the specific influence on American martial arts he's been?  What's to say he wouldn't have ended up being a pioneer of American Jujitsu, teaching in Hong Kong?  The man we met was on the path he was on when we met him, because it was there for him to be on.  No Mitose, No Chow.  No Chow (or perhaps Chow's brother), no Parker...as we knew him, teaching what he taught.

Your personal traits, fascinations, and hobbies are your own, but don't you think your life would have been a wee bit differrent if you were born to Eskimo parents in a village along the Bering Straights of Alaska?  What if Parker took up chess, b/c Chow never met Mitose?  Would you have met and trained with him as a chess master?

For whoever and whatever he was, Mitose planted a seed.  The seed has grown to be larger than the man, for which we should all be grateful, or we wouldn't be on this chat, yakking about influences on the Hx of kenpo.


----------



## DRMiller (Mar 16, 2004)

The latest issue of Classical Fighting Arts has an article on Mitose that is very interesting. Check it out, I get mine at Borders books.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 16, 2004)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> Would you have met and trained with him as a chess master?


Well I would have given him as many pointers as I could.
Sean


----------



## Matt (Mar 16, 2004)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> What is the general feeling out there about James Mitsoe.  I am curious if you know any of his history or just what you have been told.  I don't care if it is good or bad I just want to Know what your feeling are.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...



Well, I don't want to post the whole article here, but here's a link to it, and I think it gets my opinion across...

It's entitled, 
*"James Mitose: Conman and partner in a murder conspiracy or innocent victim of a vast conspiracy that was probably orchestrated by the real killer in the O.J. Simpson case?"*

http://home.comcast.net/~matthewabarnes/


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 17, 2004)

Matt said:
			
		

> Well, I don't want to post the whole article here, but here's a link to it, and I think it gets my opinion across...
> 
> It's entitled,
> *"James Mitose: Conman and partner in a murder conspiracy or innocent victim of a vast conspiracy that was probably orchestrated by the real killer in the O.J. Simpson case?"*
> ...


I think the title you posted tells us how you feel.  Brings back to mind a whole slew of tacky O.J. jokes.  Like he needed the help.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Mar 17, 2004)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> Thanks for the History lesson especially for the newbies to Kenpo.  I have read the transcripts.  I guess that I am after everyones opinion.
> 
> Things like do you consider him part of your?
> 
> ...


Honorable? Hardly.
Part of the lineage? Unquestionably.  
"Like a cobra in the bedsheets or the laughter of a woman you once loved, it could not be ignored." - Chandler


----------



## Rick Wade (Mar 20, 2004)

Touch'O'Death said:
			
		

> I have to cry BULL on this one. Mr. Parker was a trained boxer and a Judo man before ever meeting the Chows or Mitosi. Hawaii was a melting pot for many nationalities and martial arts. Mr. Parker would have easily investigated another art from at least a thousand other people. You could just as easily say that without meeting Mr. Chows brother, he would never have met Mr. Chow. It was a right time and a the right place thing. :asian:
> Sean




I agree that in today's day and age it is easier to investigate the art and find out all that you can before you start studying it.  

Hwever what you are saying is back then it was kinda of luck of the draw as to what art you got involved with and if you liked it you stayed with it?

I kind of agree with you.


----------



## Doc (Mar 23, 2004)

Well I've made myself clear on this issue on many occasions in the forums so I won't rehash Mitose. However I will remind you what Parker's position was. SImply he didn't think Mitose was a good person and at best a very poor martial artist. Mitose showed up wearing his priest collar and cross, but rarely did anything. When he did, he taught the one kata he apparently was familiar with. Parker often said publicly, "Chow was an impressive fighter, Mitose never fought and was very unimpressive." Mitose later proved Parker's statements by coming to the Pasadena School on the mainland with an offer of a "church con" to Parker which Parker quickly declined. Then Mitose got on the mat to show some of us in attendance a "secret technique" where he proved just how unskilled he was.

The argument could be made that Mitose was a part of the Chow lineage even though Chow studied with many others. However Parker made it clear. "Mitose never taught me anything, and showed me nothing." Parker excluded Mitose from his personal lineage, and therefore I know for a certainty, he's not in mine. If you are in the Parker lineage, the fact Parker excluded him should be relevant to you. If you must, put him in the *history* of Chow's Kenpo, but my *lineage* stops with Edmund Kealoha Parker Sr. 

Parker was a very special man who had skills before he met Chow, and would have gotten information from anywhere he could have found it in the martial arts rich islands to grow. However he always gave Chow the credit for the idea of the "direction" (practical self-defense) he wanted to take his art in, not for the physical anyway. And for those who talk about Mitose's books and the techniques, the knowledgeable know those books were "posed" and copied almost exactly from another source.


----------



## Karazenpo (Mar 24, 2004)

Doc said:
			
		

> Well I've made myself clear on this issue on many occasions in the forums so I won't rehash Mitose. However I will remind you what Parker's position was. SImply he didn't think Mitose was a good person and at best a very poor martial artist. Mitose showed up wearing his priest collar and cross, but rarely did anything. When he did, he taught the one kata he apparently was familiar with. Parker often said publicly, "Chow was an impressive fighter, Mitose never fought and was very unimpressive." Mitose later proved Parker's statements by coming to the Pasadena School on the mainland with an offer of a "church con" to Parker which Parker quickly declined. Then Mitose got on the mat to show some of us in attendance a "secret technique" where he proved just how unskilled he was.
> 
> The argument could be made that Mitose was a part of the Chow lineage even though Chow studied with many others. However Parker made it clear. "Mitose never taught me anything, and showed me nothing." Parker excluded Mitose from his personal lineage, and therefore I know for a certainty, he's not in mine. If you are in the Parker lineage, the fact Parker excluded him should be relevant to you. If you must, put him in the *history* of Chow's Kenpo, but my *lineage* stops with Edmund Kealoha Parker Sr.
> 
> Parker was a very special man who had skills before he met Chow, and would have gotten information from anywhere he could have found it in the martial arts rich islands to grow. However he always gave Chow the credit for the idea of the "direction" (practical self-defense) he wanted to take his art in, not for the physical anyway. And for those who talk about Mitose's books and the techniques, the knowledgeable know those books were "posed" and copied almost exactly from another source.



Hi Doc, hope all is well. Just a little friendly 'argument' here. I got the 'zing' you threw at me that 'the knowledgable know' in regards to the plagarism of Mitose's book. If you recall I am one of the 'knowledgable ones' that do know since you and I discussed this at length through e-mails and also for the fact Professor Kimo Ferrierra brought all the books in question to Hanshi Craig Seavey's dojo and we all examined them. I just wanted to clear that point up as I'm not talking through my hat. I grant you certain pictures of Okinawan masters were reproduced in Mitose's book. As far as techniques go, they most definitely appeared Okinawan in origin but the follow ups or finishing moves had a distinct Japanese Jui Jitsu flavor and this jui jitsu was emphasized in all the movements. It has been proven Mitose shared a dojo with Professor Henry S. Okazaki early on and I thought this may have been Okazaki's influence on Mitose. Experts of Danzan ryu have stated this jui jitsu does not bear resemblance to Danzan ryu. Okinawan experts have stated it doesn't bear resemblance to Torite, the Okinawan grappling art but may have came from Takenouchi Ryu the early jui jitsu of Japan (Circa. 1500's) that some historians say blended with the Chinese martial arts of the time. There is a current investigation taking place that I am privy to on in Hawaii and so far it is leading to the fact that Mitose studied Okinawan kempo ( I mentioned the instructor in my previous post and so did Sigung John Bishop), I currently don't recall his name off the top of my head but check back on our posts to confirm. It is believed this instructor is related to the Motobu lineage. Mitose's knowledge of Naihanchi and his connection to Okinawan kempo techniques seem to validate this research so far. My whole point being that where he got it or how he learned it is not my argument, my argument is that the 'rudiments' of this system is clearly evident as in the original core of Parker's system and all Hawaiian derived kempo and I pointed that out by reviewing Parker's book of 1960. Unless Parker took Okinawan karate extensively after leaving Chow then a reasonable man would have to draw the conclusion it was of Mitose/Chow origin. Research has also concluded that Mr. Parker taught essentially the same kempo taught to Chow by Mitose with some additions and modifications up to around 1961.

Now, remember, I am not a Mitose follower and I totally agree on his criminal background and dark side but I am simply searching for the truth and trying to be 'fair and balanced' to all sides. I have no alliegance to him other than the fact I still have to agree No Mitose, No Kempo as we know it today. As far as his abilities go, I have never seen him perform therefore unless a film is produced we must go by opinionated, subjective hearsay. This I can say for sure. In all due respect to Mr. Parker he 'flip-flooped' on his opinions of Mitose and I have proof of that. I'm home now and do not have access to the magazine which is at my school but for doubters I can get the volume, month and year of Black Belt magazine where Mr. Parker had a monthly column. In this issue he spoke very positively about Mitose, giving him much credit in the evolution of kempo and all his contributions which we reap the benefits today. Please don't shoot the messenger, which is me, lol, but it's in black and white in this article, read it before you pass judgement of whether I'm off base or not. Reason I say he did the 'John Kerry' flip flop is because I read Infinite Insights into Kenpo and other comments people have brought up after his death and their all negative. Why the turn around? Again, this is not my opinion but is in black and white, just research the article. I even posted an excerpt from it on the Kajukenbo Cafe a while ago when this topic came up. Secondly, when I was doing research on Mitose I asked my good friend, Professor Gerry Scott of Hawaii, a close friend of Sijo Adriano D. Emperado, founder of Kajukenbo who also promoterd Mr. Parker to 8th dan,  if he could ask Sijo some questions for me. One was on the controversy of Mitose's skill and knowledge. He stated that Mitose had the abilities of a Master Instructor, that was also posted on the Kajukenbo Cafe by Professor Scott as a direct quote from Sijo. He also stated it was felt by the elders that Mitose's art had Okinawan origins.

Professor Chow having many teachers? I could be wrong and I'll stand corrected if so but outside of Mitose the only connection I could find and it was recently backed up from one of Professor Okazaki's students during that period was that Chow took Danzan ryu and had the highest respect for Professor Okazaki. No kung fu from his father or grandfather. I have not seen anyone else come forward that either they or their teachers taught Professor Chow. Not to mention, it would have been difficult for Chow to receive instruction from the Kung fu masters either in Hawaii or the west coast at that time since being half Chinese they would have been prejudiced towards him as they were the late Bruce Lee.

Lineage? Martial arts lineage was always based on 'family' and bloodlines in early times. Family trees of your own birth and martial arts trees do have parallels. Just think how ridiculous it would be to take your great grandfather out of your family lineage because either you never knew him or he never taught you anything and did nothing significant for you. Well, let me say this, if I could go back and manipulate time and have kept your great grandfather from ever meeting your great grandmother, would you be the same person you are today? No matter how anyone cuts it, Mitose taught Chow his version of a system called Kenpo and anyone Chow taught passes that lineage on undisputed and it doesn't matter if Mr. Parker never learned a thing from Mitosoe personally nor if he disliked him. C'ome on, I have never taken a lesson from Sijo Emperado but I am most definitely connected to him by this thing called 'lineage'. We can't pick and choose who will be our lineage either due to politics, in-house fighting, misunderstandings or something the man did morally that we detest no more than we can cut our great grandfather off the family tree for the same reasons. I don't understand why some argue the logic of this and although I respect you and your opinions and can't concur on this one. Respectfully & Sincerely, Professor Joe Shuras


----------



## Doc (Mar 24, 2004)

Karazenpo said:
			
		

> C'ome on, I have never taken a lesson from Sijo Emperado but I am most definitely connected to him by this thing called 'lineage'. We can't pick and choose who will be our lineage either due to politics, in-house fighting, misunderstandings or something the man did morally that we detest no more than we can cut our great grandfather off the family tree for the same reasons. I don't understand why some argue the logic of this and although I respect you and your opinions and can't concur on this one. Respectfully & Sincerely, Professor Joe Shuras



Hey Joe you know I don't throw "zingers' at you. We get "shot at" enough already. I mostly agree with you. Yes Parker used to flip flop on Mitose. What he sometimes said in print versus what he truly felt, but he did that with a lot of people. Parker was the consumate martial arts politician and publicly often heaped praise on people he privately hated. Ed Parker Jr. could tell you about what he really felt about a lot of people still around who claimed to be so-called "tight" with Parker. He did that out of respect or Chow, but you'll also notice that once Chow passed, Parker changed his public and published tune on Mitose as well. I'm familiar with the series Mito used to run in Black Belt Magazine. It was called "Tales of American Kenpo" and I have most of them archived.  

No Joe we mostly agree except for a couple really small points. I saw Mitose who looked really bad, and the technique was ludicrous. Maybe it was a bad day, but Parker always said ultimately in public in an interview that "Chow was impressive but Mitose showed nothing." and that's a public quote. In reality who cares? 

Our biggest disagreement is the definition and use of the word, "lineage." You equate it to a "bloodline" which is a more Japanese tradition, and I don't. Especially since Parker translated nothing physical from Chow once he took another path.

Stay safe out there Joe, I need you.


----------



## Karazenpo (Mar 24, 2004)

Doc said:
			
		

> Hey Joe you know I don't throw "zingers' at you. We get "shot at" enough already. I mostly agree with you. Yes Parker used to flip flop on Mitose. What he sometimes said in print versus what he truly felt, but he did that with a lot of people. Parker was the consumate martial arts politician and publicly often heaped praise on people he privately hated. Ed Parker Jr. could tell you about what he really felt about a lot of people still around who claimed to be so-called "tight" with Parker. He did that out of respect or Chow, but you'll also notice that once Chow passed, Parker changed his public and published tune on Mitose as well. I'm familiar with the series Mito used to run in Black Belt Magazine. It was called "Tales of American Kenpo" and I have most of them archived.
> 
> No Joe we mostly agree except for a couple really small points. I saw Mitose who looked really bad, and the technique was ludicrous. Maybe it was a bad day, but Parker always said ultimately in public in an interview that "Chow was impressive but Mitose showed nothing." and that's a public quote. In reality who cares?
> 
> ...



Hey Doc, sorry, I thought that was a rocket propelled grenade you launched at me on that one, lol, but as always I wanted to emphasize, 'a freindly argument' since you know I have the utmost respect for you. Yeah, I guess we are mostly on the same page. Mr. Parker was probably just being 'politically correct' to avoid hard feelings and controversy. So it looks like we're on the same page except for the lineage thing. Doc, I just feel that the first person you spend the most time with, that teaches you the basics who you make your black belt with gives you your identity and sets you on your path. I mean, hey, the guy could end up being a mass murder but so couldn't someone's father but you can't cut him out of the family tree(even thouh you'd like too, lol). I don't know, just how I look at it. You take care and be safe also, God bless, Doc, we need you too. Joe


----------



## kenmpoka (Mar 25, 2004)

Greetings Doc, and Brother Joe,

It has been a while, but I am back. Doc, I have missed our interactions (you're the man). Joe, since we started talking a few years ago via the Tele and E-mails, you have turned into a mature and knowledgeable teacher. Please take it as a compliment. (But you're still not better than me). LOL. Don't shoot the messenger.

I just picked up the latest issue of "Classical Fighting Arts", I know I am probably way too late, and I came accross an article written by Charles Goodin of Hikari Institute of Hawaii (a Kenpo and Shorin Ryu practitioner). Informative and gives the credit where it 
is due. Please pick up a copy If you have not yet. 

"Mitose deserves credit for introducing these innovations in Hawaii. It appears that some of his students cross-trained with Okazaki Sensei at his Hotel street Dojo. After Mitose left Hawaii, his students innovated further (and are still doing so)."
"There is an unfortunate tendency to either deify or demonize Mitose. We should do neither. The art would be best served by thoroughly investigating the art he taught and exploring its roots. Some researchers focus on the mysterious nature of his training in kyushu. Some simply claim that he learned from the members of his family and/or Motobu and leave it at that......We should never forget that Mitose was one of the first Karate (Kenpo) instructors to teach publicly in Hawaii to students of all races. His application oriented emphasis contrasted with the kata syllabus of most Japanese schools of the time. He obviously had a successful approach. I suspect that Kenpo (under its many names) has become one of the largest collective styles in the world. Mitose was also the first to write a karate book in english in Hawaii and the west for that matter. The fact that he may have patterned some parts of the book upon Motobu's earlier work and other contemporary sources can be viewed as a compliment. To some extend we all are following in the footsteps and standing on the shoulders of the karate pioneers of the early 1900s".

Respectfully,


----------



## Karazenpo (Mar 25, 2004)

kenmpoka said:
			
		

> Greetings Doc, and Brother Joe,
> 
> It has been a while, but I am back. Doc, I have missed our interactions (you're the man). Joe, since we started talking a few years ago via the Tele and E-mails, you have turned into a mature and knowledgeable teacher. Please take it as a compliment. (But you're still not better than me). LOL. Don't shoot the messenger.
> 
> ...



Hey Brother Peter, always a pleasure hearing from you and yes, I do take it as a compliment because knowing you as I have over time and knowing your reputation in the arts I have learned that you do not give compliments very easily but when you do, you sincerely mean it. So, thank you again. I have learned much interacting over the years with yourself, Doc, Professor Gerry Scott, Sigung John Bishop, Professor Eugene Sedeno, Master Bill Chun Jr. and many others. It still not only brings a smile to my face but a real Laughing Out Loud when I hear you use the word 'Buffoon' in a post. That e-mail exchange you had with the 'Great Kahuna of Kempo'  that I was privy to was 'classic'!, LOL. Take care & God bless, Brother Joe


----------



## still learning (Jun 21, 2005)

Hello, It's sad that the history of these famous martial artist were not kept.

 Our Professor came from Kajukenpo and had train under some of these people in Hawaii. Lot of the early years's Masters had bad reputations. (in Hawaii). Fighting was a part of the life(amoung martial arts) here many years ago. So call revenge for beating up one of our guys and it goes back and forth. In the 30's ,40, and 50,s it was consider a normal thing. Even our Professor in his younger years use to fight alot. Today many of the skills taught came from those fighting years, and the mix of the martial arts that was taught in those days.

   Maybe that is why Kempo/Kenpo is very close to street fighting styles.

 These are just my opinion and I am still learning things in the Martial Arts World. Learning to fight does not come from nice people? NIce people don't like to fight. Bad people like to fight and do! Who is the best person to learn from? Um?


----------



## kenpojujitsu (Jan 16, 2006)

My opinion is that he was a con artist and a murderer.
Here's just one story about how how he conned people out of money:
http://www.kempojutsu.net/mitoseaikido.html


----------



## Doc (Jan 16, 2006)

kenpojujitsu said:
			
		

> My opinion is that he was a con artist and a murderer.
> Here's just one story about how how he conned people out of money:
> http://www.kempojutsu.net/mitoseaikido.html


Although many may debate his martial arts skill, or lack thereof, what is not in dispute is he was a criminal who specilized in the "con," and ultimately a convicted murderer.


----------



## Maltair (Jan 17, 2006)

Doc said:
			
		

> Our biggest disagreement is the definition and use of the word, "lineage." You equate it to a "bloodline" which is a more Japanese tradition, and I don't. Especially since Parker translated nothing physical from Chow once he took another path.


So I consider lineage to mean where the knowledge came from. So if it wasn't Chow, who begot Mitose?


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2006)

Maltair said:
			
		

> So I consider lineage to mean where the knowledge came from. So if it wasn't Chow, who begot Mitose?


He probably begot himself, and conned his way through. Nothing new there. The same thing happens today. I'm sure you've seen more than one out and out fraud teaching. I know I've seen dozens in the last few years alone. And why not? At a time when the arts were schrouded in mystery and unknown, a con man with just a little knowledge could probably go along way.


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Jan 17, 2006)

it would seem that a lot of the fellas that studied martial arts back then were less than stellar citizens.
im sure more than one of them was a _con man_ and a _murderer._

i think there were a few too many lies spread about back then for anyone to really know the truth.....which is sad.
like it or not......most of the guys who learned kempo back then, learned those skills from mitose....they didnt pull it from their butts.


----------



## Danjo (Mar 9, 2006)

Here's some info on Mitose's character going way back.


----------



## Gentle Fist (Mar 9, 2006)

Danjo said:
			
		

> Here's some info on Mitose's character going way back.


 
:waah:   Ow my eyes!!!!  J/K    Cool find!


----------



## Danjo (Mar 9, 2006)

fistlaw720 said:
			
		

> :waah: Ow my eyes!!!! J/K Cool find!


 
I know, I know. If you copy and paste it into MS Word, you can adjust the contrast and brightness until it's more legible.


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 9, 2006)

I agree with other posts here. He was who he was, and did what he did. However, his place in the family tree can't be denied, even if he caused the rest of the "family" to be ashamed of him.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 10, 2006)

bruce juchnik has written a few books about studying with mitose while mitose was in prison.  got a real sense of the man.

they're out of print and pricey when they do turn up on ebay, but you can get a good sense of who mitose was -- flaws and all.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 10, 2006)

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> I agree with other posts here. He was who he was, and did what he did. However, his place in the family tree can't be denied, even if he caused the rest of the "family" to be ashamed of him.


 
Perfect summation.

MT says I have to wait to positive rep. you again (you can only rep. the same person every ten passes), but this post deserves it.


----------



## Danjo (Mar 10, 2006)

bushidomartialarts said:
			
		

> Bruce Juchnik has written a few books about studying with mitose while mitose was in prison. got a real sense of the man.
> 
> they're out of print and pricey when they do turn up on ebay, but you can get a good sense of who mitose was -- flaws and all.


 
I'm not really sure how much Juchnik could have learned by doing nothing but listening and watching hand gestures in terms of martial arts knowledge, nor how much of the man's character he could have gotten a line on given that Mitose was clearly using him for his help with attorneys etc. It's pretty clear that Mitose was stringing Juchnik along if you read the letters that Mitose wrote Juchnik from prison which can be found on Juchnik's website. "there are certain arts I can only teach once I'm released" etc.

http://www.collectivesociety.com/skski/letter1.html

http://www.collectivesociety.com/skski/letter2.html


----------



## Ray (Mar 10, 2006)

Danjo said:
			
		

> ...given that Mitose was clearly using him for his help with attorneys etc. It's pretty clear that Mitose was stringing Juchnik along if you read the letters that Mitose wrote Juchnik from prison which can be found on Juchnik's website. "there are certain arts I can only teach once I'm released" etc.


Wasn't Mitose going to make someone else a kenpo master in exchange for a couple of murders?  Wasn't that what got Mitose convicted in the first place?

Sounds like a well-practiced con-man to me.


----------



## Danjo (Mar 10, 2006)

Ray said:
			
		

> Wasn't Mitose going to make someone else a kenpo master in exchange for a couple of murders? Wasn't that what got Mitose convicted in the first place?
> 
> Sounds like a well-practiced con-man to me.


 
That would be Terry Lee. The guy that killed an elderly Japanese man and attempted to kill his wife. He's teaching the martial arts in Philledelphia I think.


----------



## Ray (Mar 10, 2006)

Danjo said:
			
		

> That would be Terry Lee. The guy that killed an elderly Japanese man and attempted to kill his wife. He's teaching the martial arts in Philledelphia I think.


Thanks, I knew the name (and his "new" name) but didn't think it necessary to state it.  I was just thinking out loud that "I'll make you a kenpo master/grandmaster if you do this for me..." was part of his con.


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Mar 10, 2006)

Danjo said:
			
		

> I'm not really sure how much Juchnik could have learned by doing nothing but listening and watching hand gestures in terms of martial arts knowledge, nor how much of the man's character he could have gotten a line on given that Mitose was clearly using him for his help with attorneys etc. It's pretty clear that Mitose was stringing Juchnik along if you read the letters that Mitose wrote Juchnik from prison which can be found on Juchnik's website. "there are certain arts I can only teach once I'm released" etc.
> 
> http://www.collectivesociety.com/skski/letter1.html
> 
> http://www.collectivesociety.com/skski/letter2.html


 
If you really want to know what he learned....all you gotta do is give him a call.......Hanshi isnt the BS'ing sort.


----------



## Danjo (Mar 10, 2006)

BlackCatBonz said:
			
		

> If you really want to know what he learned....all you gotta do is give him a call.......Hanshi isnt the BS'ing sort.


 
Shawn,

in the last letter that Mitose wrote to Juchnik, it says that he hasn't learned all of the system and that he can only teach it to him outside of prison. The letter is dated after his certificate and the other letter on the website. I believe that Juchnik learned from Mitose by talking. Many others have confirmed this as true, but I question (just as Mitose apparently did) how much he could have learned that way.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 10, 2006)

This isn't really my fight and maybe I shouldn't be sticking my nose in, but I dont understand the need for some of what is being said here.  Mitose is the unfortunate recipient of a tremendous amount of controversy, much of which he brought upon himself.  OK, that is established.

I think Handsword said it best: "I agree with other posts here. He was who he was, and did what he did. However, his place in the family tree can't be denied, even if he caused the rest of the "family" to be ashamed of him."

I just don't get why people need to keep picking at this.  If we want to go this route, there are plenty of others with a few skeletons in their closet that we could sit and ridicule.  How about Fred Villari for starters?  These are men who made their contributions to their arts, however great or small they may have been, but who had some tremendous character flaws as well.  OK, accept it and move on.  What's done is done.


----------



## kelly keltner (Mar 11, 2006)

Danjo said:
			
		

> Shawn,
> 
> in the last letter that Mitose wrote to Juchnik, it says that he hasn't learned all of the system and that he can only teach it to him outside of prison. The letter is dated after his certificate and the other letter on the website. I believe that Juchnik learned from Mitose by talking. Many others have confirmed this as true, but I question (just as Mitose apparently did) how much he could have learned that way.


Yeah, but According to Juchnik, Mitose also told him to seek out people like Robert Trias and others who were around at that time. He was also told to learn about sword arts, restorative arts, and caligraphy. So yes there were a lot of things that Mitose did not teach directly.
kk


----------



## KenpoDave (Mar 11, 2006)

kelly keltner said:
			
		

> Yeah, but According to Juchnik, Mitose also told him to seek out people like Robert Trias and others who were around at that time. He was also told to learn about sword arts, restorative arts, and caligraphy. So yes there were a lot of things that Mitose did not teach directly.
> kk


 
No, but he did give a direction to go.


----------



## kelly keltner (Mar 12, 2006)

KenpoDave said:
			
		

> No, but he did give a direction to go.


Exactly

kk


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 29, 2006)

That's why he deserves a bow from the Hawaiian/American Kempo/Kenpo communities, at least for that reason. All we have is tied back to him, and his martial actions.


----------



## DavidCC (Apr 20, 2006)

If anyone has the desire and patience to read through it, here is a link where you can download for free the entire court transcript

http://www.christophergeary.com/James-Mitose.php


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 21, 2006)

I know his court stuff is pretty bad, as well as his personal life. That aside, Truth is the truth. Our systems teachers, ultimately go back to Professor Chow, who goes back to James Mitose. Therefore in our world, his place is set in stone, in my opinion. We have family members that do bad things, we say "we disown them", but, they are still who they are-- our family.


----------

